# Holz-Fachmann gesucht



## Teichforum.info (31. Okt. 2004)

Hallo, 

haben wir einen Schreiner, Tischler oder so ähnlich an Bord? 

Nochmal: Ist einer in unserem Forum, der sich mit Holz auskennt? 


Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Nov. 2004)

Hallo rt,

womit hast du den ein Problem?

Gruß tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Nov. 2004)

Hallo tonny, 

Problem habe ich eigentlich keines. 

Ich suche nur jemanden, der mir aus Teak, Robinie, oder einem anderen schönen Holz einen stabilen Kescherstiel mit ca. 2,3m Länge herstellen kann. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Nov. 2004)

Hallo r.t.

die Herstellung ist einfach, doch wenn man den Versand sieht, da würde ich doch vorschlagen in einer Schreinerei zu gehen und einen machen lassen, der sollte auch bestimmt nicht zuviel kosten. Ich kann nicht sagen wie die Preise fürs Holz liegen aber in __ Esche ist er bestimmt nicht teuer.

Gruß

tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Rainer!

Zu wann mußt Du das Teil haben?
Ein Kollege aus unserer Angelgruppe handelt mit hochwertigen Hölzern. Dürfte problemlos zu erledigen sein.
Ich möchte mir auch so ein Teil herstellen lassen.

Kann man so ein Teil den gefahrlos versenden?


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Nov. 2004)

hallo zusammen,

helft mir zu verstehen   - ihr redet hier vom hartholz - zwar sehr dauerhaft aber auch sehr schwer  :cry: 

-- wäre ein aluminiumstab nicht die alternative - billig und gut (stangenware hat 3m)

wenn es schwerer sein darf eignet sich auch ein einfaches edelstahlrohr wie es im sanitärhandel verarbeitet wird (wandungsstärke je nach durchmesser 1.0mm oder 1.5)

nur mal so als alternative ......

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Nov. 2004)

*Holzstiel*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde __ Esche empfehlen, weil wir als Sensenmänner viel mit esche im Wasser mähen (ca 400 BetrStd/ Jahr). Aber unbedingt auf ASTFREI achten.
Vieleicht kennt einer einen Stellmacher, die sind Profis in Herstellung von sowas.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, 

Du hast Recht, Alu ist leichter. Aber nicht schöner.   

Einen Alu-Kescher habe ich, aber einen schönen Holzkescher will ich.   


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Andreas, 

Jens und ich haben einen Tischler gefunden. 

Danke für den Stellmacher-Tip. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2004)

Hallo, 

Danke Andreas, für den Tip mit __ Esche. 
Kescherstiele sind nun fertig. 

Ist nicht ganz einfach einen 240cm langen Stiel mit einem 100cm Kescherkopf auf ein Foto zu bringen. Und das im Keller, weil es draußen schon den ganzen Tag schneit.   























Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Rainer!


Sieht doch gut aus. Was für einen Lack hast Du drübergepinselt?
Wie schwer ist der geworden?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jens, 


ich hatte Blaufäuleschutz, dann Holzlasur __ Kastanie und zum Schluß zweimal wasserfesten Klarlack verwendet. 
Das Gewicht vom Stiel hält sich schon in Grenzen.   

Gruß Rainer


----------

